# Need cheap .410 or 20 ga for yard squirrels



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't want to shoot a .22 around here anymore. Too many houses. I figure #8's won't hurt anybody plus I know where all nearby houses are.

Looks don't matter much.

I'm not having much luck with traps.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You priced .410 lately? They think highly of it.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

My brother in Chattanooga recently bought a .22 scoped air rifle just for that. Says it kills 'em just as dead, quietly.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep. You can probably find a .410 for just about free. Nobody wants to buy the shells.

I use a .22 air rifle myself. $100 will get you a fairly nice one and pellets are CHEAP!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I love my .22 Air Rifle. Pretty quiet too and yes the ammo is cheap!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Y'all like them air rifles, but I find a CB round or a CCI quiet .22 to be highly effective. No, not as cheap as pellets, but if you already have a .22, you can buy a bunch of CBs or those quiet rounds for what you'll pay for a pellet gun. It's funny that the bullet hitting the varmit makes more noise than the report of the rifle.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah those subsonics are awesome. My neighbor bought a suppressor for his 22 but was disappointed that it still went "crack". With subsonics it just goes "pop" and not real loud.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Get a GAMO. Very quiet with lead rds. The high velocity will crack


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

I've got an old single shot .410 I'd let you have for 50 bucks if your ever over this way


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

definitely a .177, .22 or .25 air rifle........watch your shot placement with them as carefully as a .22 rifle......they are not toys, they make some amazing silent super accurate air guns now.....if you have $700 to $1000 you can buy something you will love, a PCP rifle, look up PCP air guns......a couple hundred buys a pretty nice air rifle also.

I have 892 squirrel kills in my backyard using an inexpensive Gamo big cat .177.......around 700 heart shots. Great fun and practice putting a tiny pellet through a squirrels heart at the top of a tree......give me your address and ill come take care of your squirrel trespassers !

I love the Hatsan Gladius !!


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

More fun to rig a squirrel slingshot and launch them over the neighbors house.


----------

